# Shower Head



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Our new 26RKS has a shower head that is different than our o on ld one. The old one had the off-on on the back of the shower head. This one has two knobs on either side of the shower head. 
Anyone ever seen these, and how does it work?

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Picture possible??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll go & look at ours


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

keep us posted on that!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Tami!
here it is! ( per a pm she sent)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey Tami!
> here it is! ( per a pm she sent)


Where?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah we have the two knobs & YES that is the on/off of the shower head & YES it works.

Doxie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Tami!
> here it is! ( per a pm she sent)


Where?








[/quote]

her pm was telling me her posts and my posts were exactly 1000 apart


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Our new 26RKS has a shower head that is different than our o on ld one. The old one had the off-on on the back of the shower head. This one has two knobs on either side of the shower head. Anyone ever seen these, and how does it work?


Your 26RKS must be newer than our 2006 RKS, as our faucet has the hot and cold turn knobs, and a pull knob that causes the water to divert from the faucet to the shower head. That shower head has a dial on it that allows us to go from full-stream to just barely a trickle, which strangely becomes ice-cold water when it's in that trickle mode.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

raynardo said:


> Our new 26RKS has a shower head that is different than our o on ld one. The old one had the off-on on the back of the shower head. This one has two knobs on either side of the shower head. Anyone ever seen these, and how does it work?


Your 26RKS must be newer than our 2006 RKS, as our faucet has the hot and cold turn knobs, and a pull knob that causes the water to divert from the faucet to the shower head. That shower head has a dial on it that allows us to go from full-stream to just barely a trickle, which strangely becomes ice-cold water when it's in that trickle mode.
[/quote]
That's because its really turning the HOT WATER down/off and, if you're like many most of us, you only have a little bit of cold running 'cuz you don't like scalding showers! ergo....you turn the water pressure down, you're turning the hot down, but the cold is still there until you turn the pressure ALL THE WAY off. Just be aware that, when you turn that pressure back on, you will get LOTS of VERY cold first....before the hot mixes back in.

I'll be interested to see what kind of dial/knobs our RKS has....hadn't noticed....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Our new 26RKS has a shower head that is different than our o on ld one. The old one had the off-on on the back of the shower head. This one has two knobs on either side of the shower head. Anyone ever seen these, and how does it work?


Your 26RKS must be newer than our 2006 RKS, as our faucet has the hot and cold turn knobs, and a pull knob that causes the water to divert from the faucet to the shower head. That shower head has a dial on it that allows us to go from full-stream to just barely a trickle, which strangely becomes ice-cold water when it's in that trickle mode.
[/quote]

Yes...it's an '08, just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Yeah we have the two knobs & YES that is the on/off of the shower head & YES it works.
> 
> Doxie


But works HOW??

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Yeah we have the two knobs & YES that is the on/off of the shower head & YES it works.
> 
> Doxie


But works HOW??

Bob

[/quote]

By sliding the knob in & out. The two knobs are really just 1. Push the pronounced knob in & it pushes the other side out, & that will stop the water flow to the head.

Hope this helps.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'll be interested to see what kind of dial/knobs our RKS has....hadn't noticed....


thought you were getting a KRS


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dawn


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Yeah we have the two knobs & YES that is the on/off of the shower head & YES it works.
> 
> Doxie


But works HOW??

Bob

[/quote]

By sliding the knob in & out. The two knobs are really just 1. Push the pronounced knob in & it pushes the other side out, & that will stop the water flow to the head.

Hope this helps.

Tami
[/quote]

AHA!!! Apparently I'm not a plumber!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Dawn










x3!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

RizFam said:


> By sliding the knob in & out. The two knobs are really just 1. Push the pronounced knob in & it pushes the other side out, & that will stop the water flow to the head.


THats how ours works too. Still doen not solve the burst of cold water you get when toggleing it back in. BRRR








DT


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> By sliding the knob in & out. The two knobs are really just 1. Push the pronounced knob in & it pushes the other side out, & that will stop the water flow to the head.


THats how ours works too. Still doen not solve the burst of cold water you get when toggleing it back in. BRRR








DT
[/quote]

And WHY the change of name? It sounds like you're saying goodbye all the time...

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

And I though my shower head was broken, because it kept putting out cold water when ever I turn it back on. My shower head has a slide knob push it on one side and you get water push it back from the other side and you turn the water off except for that trickle of cold water.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> And WHY the change of name? It sounds like you're saying goodbye all the time...
> Bob


Less descriptive...after the safety notice last week i thought id chage it to something less descriptive of my name.

STORY TIME FOR THOSE WHO CARE......
I have been a boater all my life (sailing as a child and cruisers as an adult). As a child I was captian of a sailboat in a summer race with a japanese boy in our crew, as we overtook the lead boat he waived as we passed and yelled Sayonara. For some reason I never forget that. As I grew older, I have named all of our boats Sayonara (I, II etc.) I am saying goodbye, to the hustle and bustle of everyday life, the office, the pavement, traffic, etc. I grab the family and head to the CG or Marina waiving to everyone and in my mind im yelling Sayonara!

End of storytime tonight.
DT


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> And WHY the change of name? It sounds like you're saying goodbye all the time...
> Bob


Less descriptive...after the safety notice last week i thought id chage it to something less descriptive of my name.

STORY TIME FOR THOSE WHO CARE......
I have been a boater all my life (sailing as a child and cruisers as an adult). As a child I was captian of a sailboat in a summer race with a japanese boy in our crew, as we overtook the lead boat he waived as we passed and yelled Sayonara. For some reason I never forget that. As I grew older, I have named all of our boats Sayonara (I, II etc.) I am saying goodbye, to the hustle and bustle of everyday life, the office, the pavement, traffic, etc. I grab the family and head to the CG or Marina waiving to everyone and in my mind im yelling Sayonara!

End of storytime tonight.
DT
[/quote]

Neat story...
Later!!

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I have been a boater all my life (*sailing* as a child and *cruisers* as an adult).


Well, at least you came over to the good side of the force.









Used to cruise the Great Lakes PK (pre-kids).


----------

